# Indirekte Rede



## ThePrepka

Can someone please list all the factors which influence the tense formation/tense choice in German reported speech? It is, of course, important to what time the sentence we want to report is referring to (we use the same tense, but in the Konjunktiv form), but I am not sure whether it is relevant when the sentence is/has been said. If there are two sentences which are in their content the same, but have been said at different times (e.g. (1) Tom SAGT :"Ich lerne Deutsch." and (2) Tom SAGTE/HAT GESAGT: "Ich lerne Deutsch."), is there a difference in their reported versions?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Welcome, ThePrepka! 


ThePrepka said:


> is there a difference in their reported versions?


No, there isn't.

_Tom sagt/hat gesagt/sagte/wird sagen/wird gesagt haben/würde sagen/hätte gesagt, *er lerne Deutsch/dass er Deutsch lerne*. _(Konjunktiv I)

Colloquially, _Indikativ_ may be substituted for _Konjunktiv I_:
_[...,] er lernt Deutsch/dass er Deutsch lernt._


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> _Tom sagt/hat gesagt/sagte/wird sagen/wird gesagt haben/würde sagen/hätte gesagt, *er lerne Deutsch/dass er Deutsch lerne*. _(Konjunktiv I)


This is absolutely correct, of course.

But there is one thing you should consider and keep in mind:


Direct speech: "Ich bin heute in Berlin."

Reported speech: _Er sagte, er sei heute in Berlin.
_

Reported speech (stated one day later):
_
Er sagte, er sei *gestern *in Berlin *gewesen.
*_

That means you would have to adjust date and time (by using a different tense - as shown in the example), if it is necessary - depending on the context.

Edit: Schimmelreiter is right (post 10). Bottom line: don't trust grammar books too much!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

I beg to differ. The tense is never adjusted in reported speech while adverbials are if this is required by context. So also one day, month or year later, it's still _er sei _rather than _er sei gewesen.


_Cf. cases in which _Perfekt (ich bin gewesen) _or _Präteritum (ich war) _​is used in direct speech, either of which tenses becomes _er sei gewesen_ in reported speech.




< ... >


----------



## perpend

ThePrepka said:


> (1) Tom SAGT :"Ich lerne Deutsch."
> and (2) Tom SAGTE/HAT GESAGT: "Ich lerne Deutsch."),
> is there a difference in their reported versions?



I would think these:
(3) Tom sagt, ich lerne Deutsch.
(4) Tom sagte, ich lernte Deutsch.


----------



## ablativ

perpend said:


> I would think these:
> (3) Tom sagt, ich lerne Deutsch.
> (4) Tom sagte, ich lernte Deutsch.


I don't think so. "ich" becomes "er" and there is no consecutio temporum as there is in the English language:

Tom sagt(e), er lerne Deutsch.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

perpend said:


> I would think these:
> (3) Tom sagt, ich lerne Deutsch.
> (4) Tom sagte, ich lernte Deutsch.


As this is totally different from what I wrote about the formation of reported speech in #2, may I ask what rule you base your point on?


Cross-posted with ablativ


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> I beg to differ. The tense is never adjusted in reported speech while adverbials are if this is required by context. So also one day, month or year later, it's still _er sei _rather than _er sei gewesen.
> 
> 
> _Cf. cases in which _Perfekt (ich bin gewesen) _or _Präteritum (ich war) _​is used in direct speech, either of which tenses becomes _er sei gewesen_ in reported speech.


Well, I had this discussion before. I got my information from this grammar "book". Please have a look at the last paragraph before the comments start. Do I misinterpret something?


----------



## perpend

ThePrepka said:


> (1) Tom SAGT :"Ich lerne Deutsch." and (2) Tom SAGTE/HAT GESAGT: "Ich lerne Deutsch."), is there a difference in their reported versions?



The original (the OP) uses semi-colons. Maybe this isn't "Indirekte Rede" in the first place?

I'm not sure at this point.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

perpend said:


> ThePrepka said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Tom SAGT :"Ich lerne Deutsch." and (2) Tom SAGTE/HAT GESAGT: "Ich lerne Deutsch."), is there a difference in their reported versions?
> 
> 
> 
> The original (the OP) uses semi-colons. Maybe this isn't "Indirekte Rede" in the first place?
> 
> I'm not sure at this point.
Click to expand...

ThePrepka used colons (NOT: semi-colons) to mark two direct-speech statements and then asked,


ThePrepka said:


> is there a difference in their reported versions?


to which my answer was


Schimmelreiter said:


> No, there isn't.










ablativ said:


> Well, I had this discussion before. I got my information from this grammar "book". Please have a look at the last paragraph before the comments start. Do I misinterpret something?


This is what you're referring to:

_Beispiel: Zeit (Wiedergabe am nächsten Tag)_
_direkte Rede: Thomas: „Ich bin heute in Stuttgart.“_
_indirekte Rede: Thomas sagte, er sei gestern in Stuttgart gewesen.“_ 
_(=Umwandlung)
_[sic! The unfounded double inverted comma at the end of _indirekte Rede _isn't necessarily indicative of any reliability of the source. ]
*

This is plain wrong!

*You would thereby shift *the main clause *into the future by one day, creating the false impression as though Thomas had made his statement *today* while in fact he made it *yesterday*.

Solution: _Thomas sagte *gestern*​, er sei in Stuttgart._


----------



## perpend

Yep, SR. "colon" instead of "semi-colon". *My mistake*.

I don't think the "one-day-shift" makes any difference, if that a difference it makes.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

perpend said:


> I don't think the "one-day-shift" makes any difference, if that a difference it makes.


A shift in the main clause doesn't make any difference except for adverbials.
*
Unlike in English with a past-tense main clause, there's no shift of tense in German reported speech.
*


----------



## perpend

Aber man kann doch sagen, "Er _*habe *_gesagt" ... das ist doch "reported speech" oder verstehe ich das verkehrt?


----------



## ThePrepka

Thank you all very much for the quick and clear responses! You clarified a very important rule to me - there is no shift of tense in German reported speech. I guess I was confused because of the analogy I drew between English and German...
One more question: my teacher highlighted an exception/a specific type of sentence which is not always the subject to the standard/usual rules - she calls it (I will try to translate it from Serbian _"konstatacija")_ _*Ascertainment*_ (eng.), _*Feststellung/Bestimmung/Ermittlung *_(Deutsch). Do you know of any such specific type of sentence which makes the formation of the _Indirekte Rede_more complex?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

perpend said:


> Aber man kann doch sagen, "Er _*habe *_gesagt" ... das ist doch "reported speech" oder verstehe ich das verkehrt?


direct speech: _Er behauptete: _„_Ich habe das gesagt."
_>>>
reported speech:_ Er behauptete, er habe das gesagt.
_
Where do you see a tense shift? You substitute _Konjunktiv Perfekt_ for _Indikativ Perfekt_, that's all.


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> This is what you're referring to:
> 
> _Beispiel: Zeit (Wiedergabe am nächsten Tag)_
> _direkte Rede: Thomas: „Ich bin heute in Stuttgart.“_
> _indirekte Rede: Thomas sagte, er sei gestern in Stuttgart gewesen.“_
> _(=Umwandlung)
> _[sic! The unfounded double inverted comma at the end of _indirekte Rede _isn't necessarily indicative of any reliability of the source. ]
> *
> 
> This is plain wrong!
> 
> *You would thereby shift *the main clause *into the future by one day, creating the false impression as though Thomas had made his statement *today* while in fact he made it *yesterday*.
> 
> Solution: _Thomas sagte *gestern*​, er sei in Stuttgart._


Inzwischen bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob die oben genannte Art der "Umwandlung", in der die Zeitangabe und das Tempus geändert wird, wirklich so "plain wrong" ist.

Man muss wohl doch unterscheiden zwischen der rein grammatischen Umformung eines Satzes, der in der direkten Rede geäußert wurde und dann als indirekte Rede wiedergegeben werden soll (quasi als Grammatikübung). Dann ist es richtig, grundsätzlich und vom eigentlichen Ereignis der Handlung unabhängig den einfachen Konjunktiv I anzuwenden und ansonsten den direkt geäußerten Satz 1 : 1 in der indirekten Rede ohne Datums-/Zeitangleichung zu übernehmen und etwaige Datumsangaben außerhalb der indirekten Rede nach vorne in den Hauptsatz zu setzen:

_Thomas sagte *gestern*​, er sei in Stuttgart.
_
Geht es aber weniger um die reine Grammatikübung, würde man - und so sehen das auch andere Grammatikbücher, nicht nur das oben in meinem Post #8 genannte - in Form einer Erzählung einer Handlung diese Umwandlung tatsächlich vornehmen. Man würde dann eben nicht sagen _Übrigens hat mir Thomas gestern gesagt, er sei in Stuttgart, _sondern _Thomas hat mir übrigens erzählt, er sei gestern in Stuttgart gewesen_. 

Somit hat diese Art der "Umwandlung" durchaus seine Berechtigung, wenn es nicht um reine Grammatikübungen geht, sondern wenn in einer erzählenden Form eine früher stattgefundene Unterhaltung wiedergegeben werden soll.

Auch in dieser Grammatik wird das so erklärt, und die von mir durchgestrichenen Sätze in Post #3 würde ich nach neuerlicher Einschätzung unverändert stehen lassen, zumindest als Alternativformulierung in narrativen Texten.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> _T__homas hat mir übrigens erzählt, er sei gestern in Stuttgart gewesen_.


Damit geht aber verloren, dass er's am Tag seines Stuttgartaufenthalts gesagt hat. Dies ist ein semantisches Argument, kein grammatikalisches.


----------



## ablativ

Das mag sein, aber es entspricht der Erzählweise im wirklichen Leben und stellt einen guten Stil dar. Die "grammatische Form" klingt eben auch wie eine Übung zur indirekten Rede und zum Konj. I: unnatürlich. Wenn es eine tragende Bedeutung hat, wann er diesen Satz gesagt hat, kann man das auch in anderer Form noch unterbringen. 

Ich empfehle jedem Deutschlernenden, wie es auch die Grammatiken tun, sich mit dieser "Umwandlung" vertraut zu machen, und bedaure, dass ich voreilig meinen Post in #3 durchgestrichen habe.

Das bebilderte Beispiel in dieser Grammatik ist sehr gelungen.


----------



## bearded

Schimmelreiter said:


> Welcome, ThePrepka!
> 
> No, there isn't.
> 
> _Tom sagt/hat gesagt/sagte/wird sagen/wird gesagt haben/würde sagen/hätte gesagt, *er lerne Deutsch/dass er Deutsch lerne*. _(Konjunktiv I)
> 
> Colloquially, _Indikativ_ may be substituted for _Konjunktiv I_:
> _[...,] er lernt Deutsch/dass er Deutsch lernt._


The rule is quite clear, but I have some uncertainties concerning tenses in a slightly more complex reported speach (including a conditional clause), such as
_Mein Bruder sagte, er werde bald heiraten, wenn alles gut gehe
_Here would it be possible to replace 'gehe' by 'ginge' or 'gehen würde' or even 'gegangen wäre' (this last tense would be contrary to the rule...)?
Please clarify, and thank you in advance.


----------



## berndf

To answer your question you have to ask yourself how your brother would have expressed it in his own words. He would probably have said _Ich werde bald heiraten, wenn alles gut *geht*._ This means that KII or the _würde_-form is not applicable here. The only reason for KII would be, if the verb form were morphologically indistinguishable from indicative. Example:
_Er sagte, er werde seine Freundin nur dann heiraten, wenn ihre Eltern dem *zustimmten*._


----------



## perpend

bearded man said:


> _Mein Bruder sagte, er werde bald heiraten, wenn alles gut gehe
> _Here would it be possible to replace 'gehe' by 'ginge' or 'gehen würde' or even 'gegangen wäre' (this last tense would be contrary to the rule...)?
> Please clarify, and thank you in advance.



"Sagte" can be both simple past or reported speech.


----------



## jakowo

berndf said:


> The only reason for KII would be, if the verb form were morphologically indistinguishable from indicative.



... and that's the case with (for instance) all weak verbs 
(if memory serves).


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> "Sagte" can be both simple past or reported speech.


I have no idea what you mean. _Mein Bruder sagte_ introduces reported speech in this sentence and isn't part of it.

But ok. Let's construct a sentence were this is part of reported speech. Let's convert the following sententence into reported speech:
_Mein Nachbar sagte: "Mein Bruder sagte dies"_.
This would yield:
_Mein Nachbar sagte, mein Bruder habe dies gesagt_.
--> No "sagte" in reported speech.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> To answer your question you have to ask yourself how your brother would have expressed it in his own words. He would probably have said _Ich werde bald heiraten, wenn alles gut *geht*._ This means that KII or the _würde_-form is not applicable here. The only reason for KII would be, if the verb form were morphologically indistinguishable from indicative. Example:
> _Er sagte, er werde seine Freundin nur dann heiraten, wenn ihre Eltern dem *zustimmten*._


 And would the following sentence be correct?
_Er sagte, er würde bald heiraten, wenn alles gut ginge:_
this would correspond to a direct speech '' he said: I would soon get married, if everything were alright''.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> And would the following sentence be correct?
> _Er sagte, er würde bald heiraten, wenn alles gut ginge:_
> this would correspond to a direct speech '' he said: I would soon get married, if everything were alright''.


Yes, that is fine as KII (or the equivalent _würde_-form because _heiratete_ would be ambiguous) is employed throughout the reported text, which is normally done to emphasize that the reported statement does not correspond to facts.


----------



## Glockenblume

ablativ said:


> Inzwischen bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob die oben genannte Art der "Umwandlung", in der die Zeitangabe und das Tempus geändert wird, wirklich so "plain wrong" ist.
> 
> Man muss wohl doch unterscheiden zwischen der rein grammatischen Umformung eines Satzes, der in der direkten Rede geäußert wurde und dann als indirekte Rede wiedergegeben werden soll (quasi als Grammatikübung). Dann ist es richtig, grundsätzlich und vom eigentlichen Ereignis der Handlung unabhängig den einfachen Konjunktiv I anzuwenden und ansonsten den direkt geäußerten Satz 1 : 1 in der indirekten Rede ohne Datums-/Zeitangleichung zu übernehmen und etwaige Datumsangaben außerhalb der indirekten Rede nach vorne in den Hauptsatz zu setzen:
> 
> _Thomas sagte *gestern*​, er sei in Stuttgart.
> _
> Geht es aber weniger um die reine Grammatikübung, würde man - und so sehen das auch andere Grammatikbücher, nicht nur das oben in meinem Post #8 genannte - in Form einer Erzählung einer Handlung diese Umwandlung tatsächlich vornehmen. Man würde dann eben nicht sagen _Übrigens hat mir Thomas gestern gesagt, er sei in Stuttgart, _sondern _Thomas hat mir übrigens erzählt, er sei gestern in Stuttgart gewesen_.
> 
> Somit hat diese Art der "Umwandlung" durchaus seine Berechtigung, wenn es nicht um reine Grammatikübungen geht, sondern wenn in einer erzählenden Form eine früher stattgefundene Unterhaltung wiedergegeben werden soll.
> 
> Auch in dieser Grammatik wird das so erklärt, und die von mir durchgestrichenen Sätze in Post #3 würde ich nach neuerlicher Einschätzung unverändert stehen lassen, zumindest als Alternativformulierung in narrativen Texten.


Ich stelle mir im Übrigen die Frage, ob man nicht unterscheiden muss zwischen

1.) *echter indirekter Rede*:
Dabei steht wirklich die Wiedergabe als Rede im Vordergrund. Die redeeinleitenden Verben stehen im Hintergrund und haben eine relativ geringe semantische Rolle. Der Sprecher, der den Satz widergibt, stellt seine eigene Person vollkommen in den Hintergrund und hebt nur die berichtete Aussage hervor. 
Hier gelten die typischen Regeln für indirekte Rede: K1 (bzw. K2 bei Formgleichheit) - unabhängig von der Zeitform im einleitenden Satz. 
Im Übrigen ist in gehobener Sprache eher ein Nebensatz ohne _dass_ angebracht.

2.) einem *Tatsachenbericht*, der von einer anderen Person in Worte gekleidet worden ist:
Das heißt, der Sprecher berichtet eine Tatsache, hinter der er ebenfalls steht, und erwähnt im gleichen Zuge, dass jemand anderes darüber gesprochen hat (oder in einem andern Bezug dazu steht).
Hier frage ich mich, ob man nicht lieber Indikativ verwenden und der Zeitperspektive des Sprechers folgen soll. Im Übrigen würde ich persönlich hier mit _dass_ eingeleitete Sätze bevorzugen.

Beispiele:
A) 1.) "_Hans stellte fest, seine Freundin sei verreist."_
          > Hans sah sich im Zimmer seiner Freundin um und sagte daraufhin: "Meine Freundin ist verreist." 
           Ich als Sprecherin des kursiv geschriebenen Satzes gebe lediglich wider, was Hans gesagt hat, ohne dazu Stellung zu beziehen. 
           (Vielleicht hat er Recht, vielleicht irrt er sich.)
    2.) "_Hans stellte fest, dass seine Freundin verreist war."_
          > Ich als Sprecherin weiß, dass seine Freundin verreist war, und drücke das auch auch -
              ebenso wie ich ausdrücke, dass Hans es festgestellt  hat.

B) 1.) "_Petra sagte mir, Cornelia schwimme gerne."
_> Hier gebe ich als Sprecherin lediglich Petras Aussage wider_ - _ohne dazu Stellung zu nehmen.  Das Verb _sagen_ hat hier lediglich redeeinleitende Funktion.2.) _"Petra sagte mir, dass Cornelia gerne schwamm/schwimmt."
_  > Hierdrücke ich aus, dass ich von Petra erfuhr, dass Cornelia gerne schwimmt/schwamm._
            (schwamm >_ Zu dem Zeitpunkt, da ich spreche, handelt es sich bereits um Vergangenheit._
schwimmt > _Zu dem Zeitpunkt, da ich spreche, dauert Cornelias Vorliebe immer noch an._)
 _ Das Verb _sagen_ hat hier den Sinn von _eine Aussage machen / etwas ausdrücken. 

_Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## berndf

Glockenblume said:


> Ich stelle mir im Übrigen die Frage, ob man nicht unterscheiden muss zwischen
> 
> 1.) *echter indirekter Rede*:
> ...
> 2.) einem *Tatsachenbericht*, der von einer anderen Person in Worte gekleidet worden ist:


Diese Unterscheidung wird in der Tat oft gemacht (Beispiel) und sie ist m.E. auch sinnvoll.



Glockenblume said:


> Beispiele:
> A) 1.) "_Hans stellte fest, seine Freundin sei verreist."_
> > Hans sah sich im Zimmer seiner Freundin um und sagte daraufhin: "Meine Freundin ist verreist."
> Ich als Sprecherin des kursiv geschriebenen Satzes gebe lediglich wider, was Hans gesagt hat, ohne dazu Stellung zu beziehen.
> (Vielleicht hat er Recht, vielleicht irrt er sich.)
> 2.) "_Hans stellte fest, dass seine Freundin verreist war."_
> >* Ich als Sprecherin weiß*, dass seine Freundin verreist war, und drücke das auch auch -
> ebenso wie ich ausdrücke, dass Hans es festgestellt hat.


"Wissen" ist immer so 'ne Sache, da kommt man leicht in epistemologische Untiefen. Ich meine, man kann den Unterschied besser und eleganter analytisch (d.h. mit logischen und semantischen Mitteln) beschreiben: Der Sprecher macht sich die berichtete Aussage zu eigen und behauptet sie selbst. Nehmen wir an, Hans Freundin wäre gar nicht verreist gewesen, sondern lediglich zum Einkaufen in die Stadt gefahren. Mit dieser Annahme steht die Aussage
_Hans stellte fest, dass seine Freundin verreist war
_in logischem Widerspruch, während die Aussage
_Hans stellte fest, seine Freundin sei verreist
_mit ihr logisch vereinbar ist. Ob die Freundin verreist war oder nicht ist kein Wahrheitskriterium für diesen Satz, sondern ausschließlich, ob Hans eine solche Aussage tätigte oder nicht.


----------



## Glockenblume

berndf said:


> Diese Unterscheidung wird in der Tat oft gemacht (Beispiel) und sie ist m.E. auch sinnvoll.
> 
> "Wissen" ist immer so 'ne Sache, da kommt man leicht in epistemologische Untiefen. Ich meine, man kann den Unterschied besser und eleganter analytisch (d.h. mit logischen und semantischen Mitteln) beschreiben: Der Sprecher macht sich die berichtete Aussage zu eigen und behauptet sie selbst. Nehmen wir an, Hans Freundin wäre gar nicht verreist gewesen, sondern lediglich zum Einkaufen in die Stadt gefahren. Mit dieser Annahme steht die Aussage
> _Hans stellte fest, dass seine Freundin verreist war
> _in logischem Widerspruch, während die Aussage
> _Hans stellte fest, seine Freundin sei verreist
> _mit ihr logisch vereinbar ist. Ob die Freundin verreist war oder nicht ist kein Wahrheitskriterium für diesen Satz, sondern ausschließlich, ob Hans eine solche Aussage tätigte oder nicht.


Schön ausgedrückt, berndf, ich pflichte dir völlig bei - mit dieser Eleganz ist es mir nicht gelungen...


----------



## ablativ

Glockenblume said:


> A) 1.) "_Hans stellte fest, seine Freundin sei verreist."_
> > Hans sah sich im Zimmer seiner Freundin um und sagte daraufhin: "Meine Freundin ist verreist."
> Ich als Sprecherin des kursiv geschriebenen Satzes gebe lediglich wider, was Hans gesagt hat, ohne dazu Stellung zu beziehen.
> (Vielleicht hat er Recht, vielleicht irrt er sich.)
> 2.) "_Hans stellte fest, dass seine Freundin verreist war."_
> > Ich als Sprecherin weiß, dass seine Freundin verreist war, und drücke das auch auch -
> ebenso wie ich ausdrücke, dass Hans es festgestellt  hat.
> 
> B) 1.) "_Petra sagte mir, Cornelia schwimme gerne."
> _> Hier gebe ich als Sprecherin lediglich Petras Aussage wider_ - _ohne dazu Stellung zu nehmen.  Das Verb _sagen_ hat hier lediglich redeeinleitende Funktion.2.) _"Petra sagte mir, dass Cornelia gerne schwamm/schwimmt."
> _  > Hierdrücke ich aus, dass ich von Petra erfuhr, dass Cornelia gerne schwimmt/schwamm._
> (schwamm >_ Zu dem Zeitpunkt, da ich spreche, handelt es sich bereits um Vergangenheit._
> schwimmt > _Zu dem Zeitpunkt, da ich spreche, dauert Cornelias Vorliebe immer noch an._)
> _ Das Verb _sagen_ hat hier den Sinn von _eine Aussage machen / etwas ausdrücken.
> 
> _Was meint Ihr dazu?


Mit A) gehe ich vollkommen d'accord.

Bei B) möchte ich anmerken, dass nach Einleitung von "dass" auch in der indirekten Rede der Indikativ sowieso "erlaubt" ist.

"schwamm" halte ich dann für falsch, wenn Du schreibst, dass Cornelias Vorliebe weiterhin andauert, und ausgedrückt werden soll, dass sie ganz allgemein gerne schwimmt. 

Also ist _Petra sagte mir, dass Cornelia gerne schwimmt _auf jeden Fall richtig, als indirekte Rede wie auch als Tatsachenbericht.

_, dass Cornelia gerne schwamm _ist als Tatsachenbericht auch nicht falsch, aber dann bezieht sich die Vergangenheit eben auf dieses eine Schwimmen; genauso richtig wie _Petra sagte mir, dass Cornelia gerne geschwommen ist.

_Edit: gekreuzt mit berndf


----------



## Glockenblume

ablativ said:


> "schwamm" halte ich für dann für falsch, wenn Du schreibst, dass Cornelias Vorliebe weiterhin andauert, und ausgedrückt werden soll, dass sie ganz allgemein gerne schwimmt.
> Also ist _Petra sagte mir, dass Cornelia gerne schwimmt _auf jeden Fall richtig,[...]
> _dass Cornelia gerne schwamm _ist als Tatsachenbericht auch nicht falsch, aber dann bezieht sich die Vergangenheit eben auf dieses eine Schwimmen; genauso richtig wie _Petra sagte mir, dass Cornelia gerne geschwommen ist.
> _


Ich glaube, ich habe mich nicht so deutlich oder nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt, denn ich habe das Gleiche ausdrücken wollen.


ablativ said:


> Bei B) möchte ich anmerken, dass nach Einleitung von "dass" auch in der indirekten Rede der Indikativ sowieso "erlaubt" ist.


Erlaubt ist manches, - hingegen glaube ich, dass von einigen - mich eingeschlossen - in der gepflegten Schriftsprache der Konjunktiv, und zwar ohne _dass_, bevorzugt wird.
(Vor rund dreißig Jahren hatten wir es so in der Schule gelernt - nun gut, die Zeiten ändern sich, die Grammatik auch, aber so gewisse Hörgewohnheiten sind geblieben. )


----------

